# Peer Gynt/Holberg Suite v Sib Syms 1 and 5



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Four amazing pieces and I only purchased the former yesterday. The 4th movement of the Holberg is very moving but so is the last movement of Sib's 5th. Looks like I will struggle to choose again, but by a sliver I'll go with Sib 1 and 5.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

IN THE HALL OF THE MOUNTAIN KING is one his best works it is great example of ostinato.GRIEG also had a nice symphony,piano concerto & overture.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I've always been fond of Grieg's best works (which includes for me these suites, as well as his piano concerto, but definitely not his symphony and autumn overture). But he's up against two of Sibelius' best symphonies. I call it a draw.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Eileen Farrell sings "Solvejg's Song" from Grieg.

My very best memory from Grieg.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Interesting comparison. Personally I don't rate Sibelius 1 as highly as his later works, as his individual 'voice' had yet to emerge. Greig deserves far more attention than he gets, I think. Over-exposure of his A-minor Piano Concerto probably doesn't help, though in the right hands it is a really clever, innovative work. Perhaps the biggest difference between S and G is that Greig was at his most expressive and inventive in rather small-scale works, such as the many Lyric Pieces and his Violin Sonatas, whereas Sibelius did 'big' more impressively, which nicely brings us back to his amazing 5th Symphony.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Grieg is very much under-rated IMO. Peer Gynt and Holberg are really rather fine but probably Pat has it right and Sib gets the edge on the big pieces although I wouldn't be without either composer. Add Nielsen into the mix and the Scandiwegians really do the business.


----------

